# What is the deal with Goodmama diapers???



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm always looking for a good deal on cloth diapers, so I check out the listings on eBay pretty often.

Every so often, I see an auction for a Goodmama bamboo diaper, and they end up selling for $40-$60+ *each* (NOT including shipping)!!







Is there something that I'm missing here? What is so special about this diaper that people would pay $60 for it?!?

Just curious.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I've never noticed or heard about them. It seems like a valid question to me.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

They are the popular, hard to get diaper of the moment. Kind of like when Honeyboys went for $100 or so on ebay several years ago. My sister has one and they are well made and soft, but she regretted spending so much money on a diaper that she just has to cover up.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

They are just a fad. No way would I spend that much on a poo-catcher, no matter how pretty.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
They are just a fad. No way would I spend that much on a poo-catcher, no matter how pretty.

Phew... I'm glad it's not just me. That just blew my mind that people would pay that much for something that: 1) has to be covered up, and 2) is used for holding poo!!!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

They're all the rage on diaper swappers. I don't see the big deal, either.


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

is the resale value. It's bad enough to spend $40.00 on a new diaper, but I see ones with light staining and this and that wrong with it still selling for that kind of money on Diaperswapper. I also see alot being sold right after being purchased which makes me think that many have some buyers remorse goning on, at least a little. Not that I haven't had my own share of that, with some purchases I've made baby wise, but I do have my limits on how much I'd spend on one diaper.


----------



## momof_3_boys (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought one used for $30 just to see what the fuss was about.

The snap in soaker was way too short, and the snaps left red marks on my baby's tummy.

I turned right around and sold it for the same $30. It was just a diaper.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Some of the prints are pretty cute, but the fad is they're one sized (the goodmama fans justify it by saying they'd spend $30-$40 on a diaper in each size if they bought sized diapers), most (if not all) of the prints are limited edition, and they're organic bamboo velour. They have limited stockings, so they're hard to get. The fad seems to be slowing down because there are a few on diaperswappers that aren't selling.


----------

